# my fiancee is applying for a critical work visa, is it ok to support her paper work?



## chytech (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone, it is nice to be in this forum,

My fiancee is currently based in East Africa and she has master degree and Bsc in architecture. We have just completed all the documentation for critical skill visa requirements, SAQA, SACAP visa letter, etc. and she is about to submit soon in coming days.

I am her Fiance with an intracompany transfer in Capetown. Since she does not have a job yet/employer, I have taken/written undertaking on her behalf, and provided my bank statement, accommodation coverage, etc.

is it ok for a Fiance to support her fiancee with such documentations? I am only on intracompany and she is applying for critical skills. do we need to provide any proof of relationship at this stage?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Your personal circumstances and undertaking should all be explained clearly in a separate letter, along with details of yourself as the "sponsor".


----------

